# Cyclists: Can I fit my bike in an Allroad?



## Guvnor (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm about to hand my Jetta Sportwagen back to VW (thanks VW class action lawyers!) and I want another wagon. Looking at an Allroad. My JSW takes any one of my bicycles in the back without having to remove a wheel, which is VERY convenient. Would appreciate feedback from cyclist owners of Allroads. Pictures even more appreciated. More detail: My road bike has the shortest wheelbase, the challenge is the Cannondale Scalpel, which is my biggest bike overall, and size XL to boot.

This will save me having to lug my bike around to the Audi dealer to do a test fit. If it don't fit, it's back to a 2017 Golf Sportwagen or Alltrack. But, I fancy the Allroad - its got some oomph, and a bit of class, and I can afford it.

Note: Please don't tell me to get an SUV. I phuckin' hate SUV's.


----------



## focuz04 (Jul 15, 2004)

What kind of bike? Almost any bike should fit with the front wheel removed. 

I can fit an XL 29r in the back of my Volvo V60 with the front wheel removed and the seats down. The Thru Axles are just as eacy to take the front wheel off as with a quick release on a road bike. 

I can also fit a size 58 road bike with the front wheel removed and the seats down. 

I could fit the same bikes in the back of my 2 door MKV GTI as well with the seats down. 

The space in the V60 is very similar to the Allroad so it should fit unless you have some kind of giant bike. 

jake


----------



## Guvnor (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Jake, but you didn't take in what I said - I don't want to take the front wheel off - I know how to do that (I am an experienced cyclist). As I mentioned, my biggest bike is my Scalpel - which is a Lefty fork, and you have to remove the brake caliper to get that front wheel off.


----------



## focuz04 (Jul 15, 2004)

Well all you had to say was scalpel and I would have know.. 

Maybe remove the rear wheel? What size? 

jake


----------



## Guvnor (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh well, guess I will have to do my own test fit.


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

Guvnor, I just tried to fit my Cannondale F29 in the back of my new Sportwagen, with the wheel attached due to the lefty setup....and it won't fit. I was looking at the Allroad but bought the less expensive Volkswagen. I believe the Allroad is not any longer than the VW, so it may be tough. Let us know your findings....My bike is 72 inches long.

I had an Allroad for an evening, and looked at everything except actually fitting the bike in the car. Not sure this really helps, but the VW specs show more interior volume than the Audi 66.5 vs 58.5 cu ft with seats down. I find that surprising. One issue is the handlebars/tires being 90 degrees to each other won't allow the bike to fit in the back. I am only 5'10 and seat is not back too far. 

I gave up wrestling the bike in the car as I would have scratched and ruined some of the interior trim. I may remove the rear wheel. For winter, I don't want to get the bike full of salt and therefore not put it on a rack. Somehow I will make this work. Good luck with the fitting.


----------



## Guvnor (Sep 30, 2011)

Tks for this LC. You should be able to fit your bike into a GSW - here's a picture of my Scott Scale 29'er, size XL, in the back of my 2012 Jetta SW. It's not easy - there's a trick to doing it - you have to slide the back wheel into the left corner, pressing the wheel against the drivers seat and left passenger door, then rotate the handlebars so the front wheel drops down just inside the vehicle. Yes, you will get a few scuff marks on the R rear D pillar - but hey, it's a wagon - and after a few years of ownership, you won't even notice! Note that my seat is all the way back. Also, my handlebars are cut down to 27". My Cannondale Scalpel is a slightly longer wheelbase, but it also fits. When traveling alone, there's still room for my gear. If I travel with friends, then I have a 3 bike roof rack and a trailer hitch rack. The JSW/ GSW sure is hard to beat on cargo space. You can't do this in a lot of SUV's!








[/url]2016-11-25 07.22.05 by kchighfield, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Guvnor (Sep 30, 2011)

Update: I took my Cannondale Scalpel to the Audi dealer for a test fit. FAIL! The length was alright, but the width is 2" (50mm) narrower than the Jetta Sportwagen, which meant I could not get the front end past the door frame. The height is also slightly less. I figure a road bike would go in OK, but if it won't take my mountain bike, that's a showstopper. The search continues. It is a sad, sad, state of affairs trying to find a good car in 'Murrica. It looks like its going to be Golf wagon (GSW or Alltrack) to replace the JSW diesel. Oh it's sad. The JSW was perfection.


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

29er fits the Golf with your suggestions and floor lowered. It is a tight fit, and at night it is not going to be easy.


----------



## Guvnor (Sep 30, 2011)

Well done - but drive side up please. Breaks my heart to see it laid down that way!


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

I always seem to "fall" that way....

You know, it must be some dumb habit as I tried to follow your lead with this but failed to do so. But there is hope. I have my Rocky Mountain ETSX-70 in there the "correct " way today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guvnor (Sep 30, 2011)

lol. No problem. I should talk - I am left handed, and I always dismount on the drive side on my cyclocross bike, to the endless amusement of my friends.


----------

